# tertiärer Operator



## Gast (29. Mai 2008)

Moin,

weiß jemand, ob man das von unten so irgendwie schreiben kann, so wies jetzt unten steht bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung


```
is = c1.getResourceAsStream("Ordner/DBKonfig.properties");
        is != null ? {p2 = new Properties() p2.load(is)} : return -1;    // kann ich das irgendwie so schreiben??
```


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

nö, weil hierdurch immer einer Variablen ein neuer Wert zugewiesen wird. Für sowas nimmt man das klassische if-else-Konstrukt


----------



## Gast (29. Mai 2008)

dann ist ja das ?: sinnlos, dass kann ich das für gar nichts verwenden???


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2008)

Dann geht ja das auch nicht:

tableExist == -1 : return false : return true; aber mir ist nicht klar warum das nicht gehen soll, ich mache ja nichts anderes als in einer if-else- Abfrage??


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2008)

Weils dafür nicht vorgesehen ist. Das verwendet man z. B. in einem solchen Fall:


```
int ZeroOrOne = Math.random() < 0.5 ? 0 : 1;
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11550
http://www.galileodesign.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel02_007.htm#Rxx747java02007040000AE1F04E219


----------



## FArt (29. Mai 2008)

Das ist eben keine if-Anweisung sondern ein Operator.

Hier steht es:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/javainsel_02_008.htm#mje51e58f0ade3ac620d9dd0c75496a539


----------



## thE_29 (29. Mai 2008)

So geht das aber



```
return tableExist == -1 : false : true;
```


----------

